# Help with Fish ID



## Ripe Claw (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, hope everyone is well! My wife recently picked up a fish at a LFS, They had it labeled as a Bumblebee Goby. It is a hard working fish with a sucker type mouth and it is doing very well in my tank. When she brought it home and told me it was a Bumblebee Goby I didn't think that was correct. I went back to the store a few days later to get more because it is doing such a good job in the tank. They did in fact have them labeled as a Bumblebee Goby, however I know it isn't because the pictures I have looked they have 2 dorsal fins and other things are incorrect.

I tried to snap a pic the best I could with my phone, but they seem to be camera shy. Can anyone tell what type of fish this is? Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I love to learn all about the fish I have in my Tank!


----------



## Ripe Claw (Apr 5, 2013)

Garra Flavatraanda Garra: KULLANDER & FANG, 2004

Nevermind, Found it!


----------

